# Okuma Cedros Surf A Rod



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

Selling a Okuma Cedros Surf A rod.11`spinning,20-40#,3-8 oz.$60firm,local pickup only.Excellent cond.South Baltimore area.Hit me at 443-986-0183.


----------

